# What I would like to see



## luvatenor (Mar 24, 2013)

With all of the drama and nonsense shown this year(and other years), as a non logger, this is what I would like to see: From start to finish-1)land owner meeting with the logging owner,2) seeing the actual negotiations(cost, time deadlines, ect.), 3) Owner informing the crew of the new job,4) preparation-getting equipment and needed supplies ready, 5) getting to the site, 6) Foreman or supervisor getting everyone going setting up, 7) real logging-cutters clearing the land, logs being brought up and loaded,8) finishing up(do they clean up the property or just leave everything).
Have I asked too much? I think it would be wonderful to see real logging operations. I am sure that real logging companies watching Ax-Men are feeling some degree of embarrassment and wish they could set the producers straight. Well, that is my wish list-World of fantasy?-Rolf


----------



## timberland ts (Mar 25, 2013)

Maybee a Pbs documentary. Otherwise it wouldnt sell enough ratings. Anything that starts good is usually ruined by the second season with the drama. I know alot of guy who would tell the producer and camera men where to stick it then try.


----------



## luvatenor (Mar 25, 2013)

timberland ts said:


> Maybee a Pbs documentary. Otherwise it wouldnt sell enough ratings. Anything that starts good is usually ruined by the second season with the drama. I know alot of guy who would tell the producer and camera men where to stick it then try.



That's why I called it a world of fantasy-hoping for realism-a shame-so much to learn from loggers.


----------



## DarthTater (Mar 26, 2013)

@ Op.

You mean a video like this one?

A Day in the Woods on Vimeo


----------



## luvatenor (Mar 26, 2013)

DarthTater said:


> @ Op.
> 
> You mean a video like this one?
> 
> A Day in the Woods on Vimeo



That is an excellent video. With all of the great logging companies out there, the History Channel could easily have put together something informative and entertaining instead of trailer trashing it. What a shame-Thanks.


----------

